

You can see the milky way - anacleto
http://www.youcanseethemilkyway.com/light-pollution/

======
chiph
In 1985 I was about done with my military commitment, and I was driving across
the country with a friend who was getting ready to ship out to South Korea. He
couldn't take his car, so we were driving it from California to his mom's
house in Georgia. Pulling off the road in New Mexico, we went over a hill away
from traffic to take a pee break.

Looking up, we were able to see the full Milky Way - the first time I had ever
seen all of it. Truly stunning - the people in the brightly-lit Northeast
don't know what they're missing by not having a dark night sky.

------
fsloth
Besides the point but the oil rigs in the Gulf of Mexico and North sea are
pretty cool. What man made structures can be seen from space? _Any that are
numerous enough and have electric lighting._

------
teh_klev
I remember my first time seeing the southern hemisphere view of the night sky
from a beach on Stewart Island, New Zealand (Horseshoe Bay) where there's
virtually no light pollution.

The brightness and detail of that part of the visible universe was so mind
bending I fell over and had a Total Perspective Vortex moment.

------
tluyben2
Significantly sized lights in the north of Canada where nothing seems to be
when you switch to map/satellite; what would those be?

~~~
quesera
Shale mining operations?

~~~
strictnein
I'm guessing you're right. It would explain western North Dakota as well,
where there is almost nothing to be found.

